# Goldfish has red gills...



## ~DnA~ (Oct 19, 2009)

Had them for a couple weeks. He was in bad water a few weeks ago, but is in good well kept water now. How do I treat this?


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Has your tank been cycled? Because your fish could have ammonia poisoning either from being in the tank while it cycled, or the bad water quality for too long.
Could you provide a picture?

Feed your fish a little less, and make sure you keep the water quality super good.


----------



## ~DnA~ (Oct 19, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> Has your tank been cycled? Because your fish could have ammonia poisoning either from being in the tank while it cycled, or the bad water quality for too long.
> Could you provide a picture?
> 
> Feed your fish a little less, and make sure you keep the water quality super good.


Not sure if the tank is cycled yet... and its possible that the fish has been in the tank while its trying to cycle... I dont have a pic but I can try to get one. Either that or a video... I heard someone else tell me it could have ammonia poisoning... is there medicine for that?


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

There isn't any meds that im aware of.


----------



## ~DnA~ (Oct 19, 2009)

?How long does it take to heal, and is it contagious in a clean tank


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm pretty sure that it just goes away on it's own. I highly doubt that it is contagious as it is caused by ammonia spikes - so other fish would end up with it if poor water quality continued. 
Just do frequent water changes, keep your fish on a good varied diet, and he should be okay.
Good luck.


----------



## ~DnA~ (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks. I posted a video under the goldfish section.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2009)

ammonia poisioning's damage is permanant. there is no known cure for it am afraid.


----------

